# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Photobucket link fix

## stug

I just found out that Google has an add on for chrome that fixes all the 3rd party hosting issues with photobucket

Just google "phtobucket add on fix" and a number of options come up.

----------


## MB

that's cool, but a lot of people deleted images/closed accounts when photobucket started their monkey business.

----------

